# basic on RB breeding



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

i just got a pretty good deal on 2 RB's one was very dark almost black, the other a little smaller but still dark. these 2 are very round compared to my 3rd RB who was already in the 75g. im really thinking i have 2 females 1 male, is there anything i can do to increase the likelihood of them breeding?


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=24445


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

Isujustice05 said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=24445


so of my 3, 2 have noticably paired off, the things im concerned about is they are only about 6 inches, the substrate is blue (not very natural) the tank is only 75 gallon, and to simulate the "rainy" season how much water should i change daily?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I do believe that it does not matter what kind of substrate you have, nor the color, if they are ready to breed they will breed. Do you have any pictures of your reds? Honestly, the size of the fish don't matter, it's really in how old they are. Do you know how old your reds are? Pictures would really help. Have they dug a nest? How do you know that they have paired off? What kind of behavior are you seeing in your fish?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

the reds are 5-6inches so im gonna say a year old? ill get pics up eventually, i havent noticed any nest building, but the two fish that "paired off" are always next to eachother and they wont let the other Rb near that side of the tank, but the 2 that are paired off are definately darker, and have alot more sprakles in them


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

those are all good signs, specially the fact that they're getting darker. good luck friend.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks, i hear frequent water changes to simulate rainny season improves the likelihood of breeding, what exactly do i have to do with water changes, like 5% every other day?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I would say just go with your regular water change schedule, like once a week 25-50% using cold water to simulate the cool rains.


----------

